# Air Dog is dead, how long did yours last?



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

AirDog fp100 on a 2001 Dodge Cummins died today plowing. It is 4 years old with 20k miles on it and one year of plowing. I figured it has about 700 hours on it. Because I did not buy it there is no Free replacement. Bang $250 out the door and a dead truck for 2 days. 
It was -2, put the truck in the shop and started to see why the pump was not running. I by passed the relay, beat on the pump and it slowly came to life but sounded really bad. Will not restart unless you beat on it. Called AirDog, they said I need a new pump. So any one else have problems with these? Problems in the cold? Is this about how long they last? :yow!::angry::redbounce:realmad:


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

3 years and probably 80k on mine. still going strong.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine is still going as well.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I took the old one off and put the replacement on, works just the the old one used to before it gave out. Now the new replacement pump is not the same. Close but they have made changes.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

50,000 and mine was done


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

The seals give out in the motor and diesel fuel eats them up. My motor locked up. same deal I would beat on it and it ran but very quickly it bogged down and the current spiked from it and blew fuses. They upgraded me to an AD4G the newest latest and greatest.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What's an air dog?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1686134 said:


> What's an air dog?


A Dog that can Fly!:bluebounc

ok just kidding it is a replacement diesel fuel pump. Works on any Diesel. :waving:

http://airdogdieselfuelsystems.com/


----------

